
Ask HN: Best Go Integration with an Editor? - marcus_holmes
I&#x27;ve been using VS Code, but finally realised today that I&#x27;m fighting the editor to get it to autocomplete properly, and it&#x27;s too feature-rich to be usable now. What&#x27;s everyone using that has good Go integration?
======
sethammons
I use GoLand. I’ve been writing Go for the better part of a decade now. I
started in Sublime Text. Things were good. Then came VS Code. The experience
was so good that I dropped Sublime in a heartbeat. Eventually, modules were
introduced and language servers seemed to kinda sometimes work. VS Code would
routinely not autocomplete or allow jump to definition. I begrudgingly tried
GoLand. I didn’t like it at first since I was so proficient in VS Code. I
would dance between the two editors, only going to GoLand when VS Code’s Go
module would fail. I gave up fighting VS Code’s Go experience and fully
switched to GoLand. I should have done it sooner.

~~~
marcus_holmes
Thanks. I've had the same bad first reaction to GoLand. I might give it
another try and see if I can get over it. Especially since everyone seems to
love it so much!

------
diehunde
For a big project GoLand is the way to go. For small or quick edits I like to
use vim with the vim-go plugin[1].

[1][https://github.com/fatih/vim-go](https://github.com/fatih/vim-go)

~~~
marcus_holmes
man I love Vim, and it's my go-to for devops. But I can't use it as a regular
editor. The number of web forms I've got 2/3 of the way through and then hit
"escape" from muscle memory :( web forms don't like it when people hit
"escape" halfway through :(

------
cultofthecow
GoLand and that's it. Simply the best and the only tool.

------
kevinherron
Another voice for GoLand...

------
slipwalker
#4 vouching for GoLand.

------
dakiol
GoLand.

